# First puppy class



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a trainer coming to the house but not for two weeks. She wont be helping much with socialization, so I figured it wouldnt hurt to go to the 6 week course at the local petco. I've read enough to know what I dont want or agree with, so I'm not too worried about a bad instructor. 

Anyway, they didnt tell me not to bring my pet to the first class, but I didnt ask because my brother had to return home to get his dog when he went here for the first time, so I assumed I should bring her. This instructor is different though, and he did not want the dogs during the first class, but I had mine with me. It turns out he is pretty much in line with my way of thinking and I like him.









Funny part is Phoebe's classmate is going to be a 75lb 10 month old lab. So much for socialization. But tonight it was just 3 humans and Phoebe and I wondered how she was going to be for 2 hours, Holli would never have sat that long and I assumed being a puppy this one would be worse. She was a complete angel!







We were listening to this man talk for over 2 hours and she slept most of the time and did not fuss one bit. At one point he looked over at me to ask what kind of special attention we might want or problems we are having and she was passed out cold - everyone just laughed.

Now of course she is a holy terror burning up some of that stored energy trying to chew my computer to get my attention









Just thought I'd share


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 3 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Now of course she is a holy terror burning up some of that stored energy trying to chew my computer to get my attention
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









This made me laugh! Brinkley unplugged my cable modem today while I was online!







I thought he was trying to tell me something...







It was purely accident, but it was REALLY funny at the time...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a good girl she was.... She obviously felt very comfortable and safe there in your lap.... Sounds like she has a very trusting and calm temperament.
How precious!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! What a sweetie! Have fun at puppy class!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That's wonderful. Way to go sweet Phoebe.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I almost find that unbelievable! Mine would NEVER sit still somewhere that's not home. They'd either be barking terrors or would be roaming around. Maybe she's trying to make a good impression towards the trainer







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 4 2005, 11:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah...the teachers "pet"!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So we can expect Phoebe to be the valedictorian of her class then?

It is too bad that they don't divide the class by size. As you say, how can Phoebe socialize with a 74 pound Lab?

A co-worker was lucky enough to find a puppy class through her vet that was limited to small dogs (she has a poodle). According to her, the classes fill up pretty quickly, too.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

hehe well we are hoping to have an honor roll student but we dont want her to get too "full of herself" either. we are still learning so I dont know how long we have, but hope it will last







I may just ask the trainer if any of his other classes have any and see what he says. Good idea! I just thought of that, maybe I can move her.

I have tried to find small people lessons, small people vets, small people (omg people I mean puppy, she is a people to me!) play dates but none so far. The trainer that is coming to my house offered that if she hears of any she will let me know and also if she finds any to train she will put us in contact. She said she has one maltese now but she has been called to help for some pretty bad behavioral problems so as of yet that one is out of the question







Who knows, maybe if Phoebe is good enough maybe we can go help *that* puppy some day


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

SECOND CLASS update









I did not think Miss Phoebe was going to be as quick but she did VERY well last night. I was reading the horror stories of the Petsmart classes, and I have to say that I really like the instructor at my Petco. Now, in the past I 'sat in' on another class with another instructor who I can say I didnt like as much, but I really like this one. 

He is a guard dog, protection trainer of some sort though. So for Phoebe I know enough to say, no way am I doing to do that to my girl, so "moving on....next lesson!", and he is ok with that. He isnt pushy, but he will say things like youre not going to hurt her- haha but I dont listen if I dont want to! For instance, to get them to walk on a leash, you arent supposed to stop when they do. Well I am not going to drag her down the floor, but that did work for the lab in class. I actually didnt need to drag her though, she did ok on her own









Anyway, she was a good girl, got alot of excersise, and learned to walk on a leash, and come and automatically sit when she gets to you. I think it all depends on the instructor and if you dont feel comfy with something, question it, and if you dont like the answer then dont do it. I went more for socialization anyway.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad that your class is working out!! Sounds like Pheobe is doing very well!!! Give her a treat from Peanut for her success


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 11 2005, 10:00 AM
> *SECOND CLASS update
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

For some reason, I could just see little Miss Phoebe sitting there with a studded collar on growling!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 11 2005, 01:25 PM
> *For some reason, I could just see little Miss Phoebe sitting there with a studded collar on growling!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Studded collar! now thats an idea!!! :lol:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 4 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Yeah...the teachers "pet"!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]






















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 4 2005, 02:45 PM
> *hehe well we are hoping to have an honor roll student but we dont want her to get too "full of herself" either.  we are still learning so I dont know how long we have, but hope it will last
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Have you tried http://www.meetup.com/ to see if there is a Maltese group in your area?


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

How are the classes going? I read on another post that you started the STAY command. What's the class like? Are you worried about the larger dogs? How is Miss Phoebe doing?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Classes are going pretty well. I also had a trainer at the house the other night. She was really great and I really like her but since I read so much I have a pretty good concept of what to do. I learned a couple tips from her and might have her back in a month or two to see how she thinks we are progressing.

The Petco class with the lab is fine







the instructor is really good which is nice. The lab is so chicken of everything and Phoebe slash Olivia just wants to jump all over him. He is a good boy so thats cool







The instructor has us spend the time in the actual store so that other things are going on and we can work with them under busy circumstances. Problem is people just come right up to us and start playing with my baby and making a huge fuss. She loves it and even expects it I think. Shes such a HAM!

Incidentally its interesting you brought up this post. Tonight we just got home from a Candle Party. Olivia\Phoebe was the only canine female at the party and she was again the perfect angel. Sat on my lap the whole time... Not a sound. Loving all the attention. 

But at home shes at it again - holy terror all over the place chewing everything


----------

